# waiting for a positive decision!



## Highlight (Feb 28, 2013)

Even so I was looking for kitten, I absolutely fell in love with this two 8 month old brothers:

Wayne

Greg 

I already liked them on the pictures but when I saw them today I was blown away by them! They are cute, beautiful, friendly and love getting pet.
I made an application and now I am shaking at home, waiting for THE call - which will probably not happen before next week but how do I get my mind off them???

I will probably just follow on with shopping for them arty


----------



## Mylita (Jan 23, 2013)

Yes, shopping for kitty things is good!! One of my favorite activities. Waiting is torture. The brothers are sooooo cute!! I hope you do get them! 

Mylita


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

Handsome boys. Wishing you luck.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Oh, aren't they cute!! Double trouble and double fun! Congratulations! Are you going to keep those names?


----------



## Highlight (Feb 28, 2013)

Marcia said:


> Are you going to keep those names?


Probably not  Maybe we will keep Wayne but Greg is not really nice - it's hard to say it in a nice way it always sounds harsh...


----------



## misschloe (Mar 20, 2013)

My goodness they're cute!

Good luck! Have fun shopping!


----------



## soccergrl76 (Dec 1, 2010)

Oh they are cuties. I adopted a female cat when she was 10 months old & she just turned 1. She is a little ball of energy & very curious.

I hope the adoption agency calls you soon. Good luck.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

OH! They are delicious!!!!!! I have my fingers crossed for you. Good luck!


----------



## Highlight (Feb 28, 2013)

I called them today and they told me that the cats have been in the newspaper with a story about them and they got tons of applications  I didn't see the story I just found them by accident - but couldn't I have found them last week???


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

They are beautiful! Good luck, hope it works out for you. If it doesn't, there are lots of lovely kitties that need a good home. I'm sure you'll find the perfect one!


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

So handsome. And think having to live outdoors.


----------



## OSCARSMOM (Jul 6, 2012)

I hope it works out for you.

I did a search and found the story! Here's the link: Two abandoned cats rescued in Pontiac - Daily Tribune


----------



## Highlight (Feb 28, 2013)

OSCARSMOM said:


> I hope it works out for you.
> 
> I did a search and found the story! Here's the link: Two abandoned cats rescued in Pontiac - Daily Tribune


Thank you very much for your search :thumb 

And you are all right - if they get adopted by somebody else, they have at least found a great home, and I will find other ones. It is just so hard to wait! I won't get an answer until mid of next week they said yesterday....


----------



## Blakeney Green (Jan 15, 2013)

Wow, this must be really stressful for you! They're really cute cats. Best of luck. I hope you're chosen. 

I've never been in a position where I was "in competition" with other applicants for the same pet, but I imagine it must be even more tense than just applying otherwise. Hang in there!

Even if you aren't matched with these cats, now that you've applied the rescue knows you. Perhaps they have other cats who would be a good match if this falls through.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Hope you hear sooner rather than later! Why does it take so long? You must be going spare!


----------



## Highlight (Feb 28, 2013)

Arianwen said:


> Hope you hear sooner rather than later! Why does it take so long? You must be going spare!


They say they have had tons of applications because of the story in the press. I think they need some time to figure out whom to give the cats. And yes, I am going spare!!! But I can't do anything


----------



## Lovemychanel (Mar 20, 2013)

Squeaky will gets the oil...follow up which I am sure you are doing it sounds they would have a safe and loving home...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Highlight (Feb 28, 2013)

There is still no decision!!! :crying I am going crazy here!!!


----------



## Briii (Oct 18, 2012)

Highlight said:


> There is still no decision!!! :crying I am going crazy here!!!


I would too! They look so soft and lovable! Good luck


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

When I looked at their pictures on your original post, I knew they looked familiar . . . and it was because I had seen the article, and not in the paper. I think it was picked up by Love Meow or Catster, or one of the other cat sites I have on Facebook. So they're more famous than you probably realized! Good luck....and know whatever happens, there are two kitties out there waiting for you to pick them, even if it's not these two.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I didn't get the two kittens I originally wanted. I was pretty devastated because I had already visited them and fallen in love, but I ended up adopting the Bratz -- I mean, my little *angels*. 

There are other cats out there who need you more than these two. Things always seem to work out for the best.


----------



## Highlight (Feb 28, 2013)

October said:


> When I looked at their pictures on your original post, I knew they looked familiar . . . and it was because I had seen the article, and not in the paper. I think it was picked up by Love Meow or Catster, or one of the other cat sites I have on Facebook. So they're more famous than you probably realized! Good luck....and know whatever happens, there are two kitties out there waiting for you to pick them, even if it's not these two.


That might be the reason why it takes them sooooo long! It's so funny, I haven't seen one of this articles or posts! I just liked them on the website of the shelter...

But you are all right - I will find other great cats if these are not the ones. And the positive side - I can get real kittens with just 3 month and not 8.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

It took me a long time to decide on whom to adopt when I got the girls. Penny was my first choice and so I was looking for another cat who would go with her and also pick me. I finally found the one and put "Rihanna" on my adoption app. When I went to pick the two girls up, they told me someone else's app for Rihanna had come in just ahead of mine. Nala came into the shelter that same night and she and Penny came home with me three days later.

I couldn't be more pleased with the adoption outcome, despite my initial disappointment hearing Rihanna got adopted.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

I hope it works out for you. If not, there are other little guys needing homes. Can't wait to hear what happens.


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

they're so cute! I hope you get them. if you keep Wayne's name, you could change greg to garth. or newton. or danke schoën. lol

and if it doesn't work out, it will be kitten season in a month or so and there will be tons of home-seeking kitties in about 12 weeks.


----------



## Lovemychanel (Mar 20, 2013)

Wait...did I miss update photos? I looked at the original ones and don't see the younger ones


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Highlight (Feb 28, 2013)

Hey! 

Today we found different kitties. I saw them online and we immediately drove to see them. Two girls, 3 month old and just amazing! They are at home for 30 minutes and already playing a lot!!! They ate a little bit and seem to be happy 

Their names are Licinia and Naevia but I don't like either one of them. So we will find new names hopefully soon.

I am a bit sad about Greg and Wayne but I think there are so much people who want them so they will find a great home and I don't know, when they will ever get to a decision :-?

These are the cuties:


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Congratulations. They are beautiful and I am sure you will love them and they you.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Cute! Glad it worked out. Lucky little kittens.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Glad you got 'em. And so are they.

Come on, ask us to help name them.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

OMGosh! Laverne and Shirley are adorable!!!!!


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

Oh wow - congratulations!! Such beauties!  What a great ending.


----------



## Lovemychanel (Mar 20, 2013)

YAY!!!!! I am so happy for you and they look adorable)))))) keep us posted! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

NebraskaCat said:


> Glad you got 'em. And so are they.
> 
> Come on, ask us to help name them.


Yes, ask - ok I'll go first anyways!!

Lucy and Nadia!


----------



## Highlight (Feb 28, 2013)

Sorry, we are to fast. They are already new named 

The grey one is Hexe (german for whitch) because she is very brave and cheeky and the other one (tabby) is Nic Nac.

Both are doing great, Hexe is braver and plays all the time! she barely ever takes a break rcat

Nic Nac is much quieter and uncertain, but they first got spayed then moved to a pet store and moved the same day to our place. So no wonder that she needs some time to adjust. But she eats, drinks and plays in between so I think she is fine. 

The only problem is that they have a little cold. The lady from the shelter already told us and I don't know if I should take them to a vet today or better wait a little bit. Nic Nac is sometimes breathing loudly but still eating and playing so I am not really sure.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

As long as they are eating, playing and drinking water they are fine. The vet can't do anything for a cold anyways. If they lose they appetites, then some really smelly food will help but most colds clear up on their own within 7 - 10 days. Kittens are resilient so they will most likely weather this just fine!

I always bring my new kids to the vet for a well baby check up / check in. If the cat is old, it's a nominal quick once over check and the vet waives the fee 100%. Otherwisefor a relatively low price. Mostly just to get them into their system.

Cute names and very cute kittens - best wishes!!


----------



## Highlight (Feb 28, 2013)

I will bring them to the Vet anyway because I want to ask him about neutering. They are just spayed and as far as I now, neutering would be better. But it doesn't have to be a weekend at the emergency clinic for that...


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Male cats get neutered.
Female cats get spayed.

It's a one or the other kind of thing. Never both.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Unless they're hermaphrodites ...? 

But yeah. No. Sounds like they're good if they've been spayed.


----------



## soccergrl76 (Dec 1, 2010)

They are really cute. Congratulations!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

So beautiful!


----------



## Zerafian (Feb 19, 2013)

congrats  They're gonna drive you crazy. My and my girlfriend have two 16 week olds. Got them 4 weeks ago. They went crazy when they finally got the whole apartment to run around in. I suggest you pic up a cat tree it will help them use up all that kitten energy in a confined area. They climb it like little monkeys.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Congratulations they are beautiful. I think that you made a great choice in bringing them home.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

They are so adorable!!!!!!! My little Cali was the quieter one, and smaller, which is why Charlee got the "tomboy" name. :grin:

You were smart in getting the cat tree before you even got cats, they're probably already running up and down on it like maniacs. 

Spaying is for girls, neutering is for boys, probably a language thing. (It might be the same word in German.)

Too bad. My girls are spayed, but if neutering them also would calm them down, I might consider it, too. :grin:


----------



## Highlight (Feb 28, 2013)

I looked it up and you are right, it's a language thing. We have 2 different things:

1) only the tubes are cut through
2) the testicles are completely removed (male) or the ovaries or uterus is completely removed (female)

and we have 2 different words for it. The first one is normally only done by females while the other one (full removing) is mostly done with all males. That's why some people think, it is a sex thing what is done, but it isn't. But when I looked neutered and spayed up, they both have both translations  So how do I now what the vet did? what is the usual way? Or aren't there 2 ways?

They both settled in very well! They are playing and jumping, eating and drinking, using the litter box constantly - everything is perfect 

And yes they like the tree they didn't seem to have had one before, they are starting slow and Hexe fell down a couple times on the way down... By now both get up and down pretty well and have both been almost all the way to the top.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

No, you're all set, they've had the necessary procedure. 

Pictures of the girls?


----------



## Highlight (Feb 28, 2013)

You are right marie73 - reading helps  In all the information about the cats was a report from the vet and it says, that ovaries and uterus have been completely removed! So I only have to take them to the vet next week to let him see them and just make a usual exam. Just to be on the sure side 

But they play play play, so I can't believe there is any problem


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

very pretty kitties.  How are they settling in?


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Congratulations Mattea, they are adorable. And Kasper seems to be accepting them, yes?


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Ohhh! they got along with your dog too!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Ahhhhh! They're soooo CUTE! And you're right, Hexe is quite brave, going right up to your dog like that. And look at little Nic Nac peeking out of the box! 

Congratulations! I'm so glad you found your 2 kitties.


----------



## Highlight (Feb 28, 2013)

They are settling in just perfect! It is like they have lived here forever  At first we had them just in the living room where the cat tree is (slept with us in the bedroom at night) and yesterday we let them in the rest of the house and they are doing very well!

The dish washer scared them a tiny bit at the first time but everything else is really great. Hexe is a bit picky with the food but it helps when her sister is eating at the same time. Who by the way just eats everything 

Oh and the dog - they get along very well so far. The kitten get scared if he makes to big moves, he just wants to play but if he jumps up they must feel like we when an elephant is running by  Luckily most of the time the dog is really quite insight so everything is good. We still separate them if we are leaving the house just to be on the safe side. But soon there will be no problem


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

Congratulations!:grin: They are utterly gorgeous and are such lucky wee kittens to have found you. 
rcat


----------



## Mylita (Jan 23, 2013)

Beautiful kitties, what fun! We have two kitties, one very lively mischief maker and one more laid back. :2kitties

Mylita


----------



## Highlight (Feb 28, 2013)

Nic Nac loves to sit on your shoulder - she always climbs up and purrs there. I can also run around with her, she doesn't care as long as she is allowed to sit there 

Tomorrow we will have our first vet appointment. I am very interested how they will do!

Yesterday we have had some friends over for a nice Easter brunch and the kitten didn't care. They liked getting petted by the strangers and played with them. They didn't hide or seemed scared - great cats!!!

We need to find a better litter box. We just started with two plain boxes to wait and see how they are doing, but especially Hexe loves to use is as a start ramp... She ducks down and then jump out of it - the litter flying around  Maybe it will even help if we put the box a bit out of the way. For now it stays in the living room so that it is very close for them. But they use it constantly so I think we could put it into the bathroom. There it might be not directly in the playing area 

By the way - does anybody knows a nice litter box cover like a cupboard or cabinet and with some storage?! I need a place to put the food and litter and such stuff and I looked around online but couldn't find something good so far.


----------



## Highlight (Feb 28, 2013)

Okay, I found one, but $250?? 

Merry Products Cat Washroom Bench - Cat - Boutique - PetSmart


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Marie found one on Craig's List and it was like new. In lieu of a formal cat cabinet maybe you could use something that you find at a big box store just for storage?


----------



## Mylita (Jan 23, 2013)

Real cat furniture does tend to be pricey. Here is one, a bit cheaper, though not much. And the second one takes you to page that shows how to create one from IKEA furniture. I didn't follow the other Google search results, but that would be one way to find less expensive alternatives. HTH

https://secure.outofsightlitterbox.com/order.php 

http://www.ikeahackers.net/2012/10/cat-litter-box-in-living-room-why-not.html

Mylita


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

This is the one I found on Craigslist, 

Merry Products Cat Washroom-Night Stand & Pet House in White at PETCO

$79.99 right now, not a bad price


brand new and put together, because their cat wouldn't use it. I think I paid $39, but I really can't remember now. The one you like is great, but not for that price. :shock:

This is the only litter box I have in the house for 3 cats (I scoop 3 times a day).


----------



## Highlight (Feb 28, 2013)

marie73 said:


> This is the one I found on Craigslist,
> 
> Merry Products Cat Washroom-Night Stand & Pet House in White at PETCO
> 
> ...


I have seen this a dozen times and it is really great! It looks very nice and would fit in perfectly. But I was hoping to find something with some storage place for food and litter.

I am thinking about this one here:
BESTÅ Storage combination - IKEA

my husband could make a whole in one side so that the cats can go in and on the other side we could put all that cat stuff. I have seen some other furniture at IKEA that would be fitting, I will just drive by and have a look. The link above about the IKEA cat toilette is nice, too. But they don't have this item anymore.


----------

